# Pft boardmaster



## @ndr3j (Sep 18, 2017)

Has anyone see or heard anything about this machinery out of Europe?https://youtu.be/sHYJTImfr3Q
Interested to see what you guys think.

Thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out this thread.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f20/prefabricated-drywall-shapes-7074/


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

@ndr3j said:


> Has anyone see or heard anything about this machinery out of Europe?https://youtu.be/sHYJTImfr3Q
> Interested to see what you guys think.
> 
> Thanks


I've been engaged, interacting, participating and contributing to this technology, and its techniques and technicians since early 2010. I think, believe and know that it is abso-freakin-lutely fan-freakin-tastic. It is no longer a "I wonder if" … its "a wonderful". The demand for competent, confident and committed drywall shape fabricators has far exceeded the supply.


----------

